# Visa Tracking



## notyetanexpat (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I am supposed to start working for a Dubai based company in January. They are obviously processing the employment Visa for me.

I sent the HR lady an e-mail to ask if there was any way in which I could track the Visa application but haven't heard anything from her.

My concern is it will not be processed in time, and I having already resigned I am starting to get a little jumpy as I have heard some say 10 days and others complaining they have been waiting 4 months.

My question, what is the average turn around time? The company in not in a free zone.

Second, anyone perhaps know of a way in which I could perhaps track the application to see if it has been made yet and what the progress is.

Any assistance will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

There isn't any online system/database via which you could track your application. The old-school method would be to politely hound your HR/PRO and get updates from them. 

Or you could get your immigration file no. from them and then try using that to get info from the MOL. 

Regarding the time it takes to get a visa, yes there are variances, but these are due to various reasons. Some of the common ones would be nationality, designation applied for, industry applied for (defense, semi-government etc have more stringent background/security checks), delays in paperwork submission / submission of incorrect paperwork etc ... 

If not employed in a semi-government or sensitive industry and all the paperwork being up to scratch, then taking about 3 weeks as an average, for everything to be completed would be the norm.


----------



## notyetanexpat (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you, not what I was hoping for, but I appreciate the response!


----------

